# Stance + Grip



## marron (Apr 9, 2007)

When I am lining up for a shot it always takes me a while to get comfortable with my stance and grip and sometimes I play the shot uncomfortably. Can anyone help me by telling what the best stance and grip is?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

How do you mean?

If you are worried about alignment then I would suggest picking a target line and tracing an imaginary line back to something 1ft in front of your ball. Then set up to this.


----------



## marron (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm worried about how close i am to the ball and about where my hands are on the club.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

If you feel like your set up is different every time you set up for a shot, there are a couple things you can do.

1. ALWAYS keep a club nearby. During commercial breaks, pick up the club and set up for an imaginary shot. 

2. If it's just your grip, practice gripping the club. Carry it around with you. Take your grip, then let go, then practice it again.

Now if you think your setup is just plain wrong, talk to someone who can see it and help you out with it.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

marron said:


> When I am lining up for a shot it always takes me a while to get comfortable with my stance and grip and sometimes I play the shot uncomfortably. Can anyone help me by telling what the best stance and grip is?


Hello Marron,

The Best move you will make is to get a professional advice from a Professional Golf teacher. 

Invest your time and spend some money on this, specially right now, you are not so sure on the stance and grip.

This two are the basic fundamental choice you should focused on if you intend to be the Best.

Look at Zach Johnson, he even has a Putting coach by the name of Pat Brian.

Getting a professional helped will you reap dividends later on. Believe me on this


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Just my opinion, but I think the advice White Tiger gave you is the best I've heard so far. It almost sounds like your suffering from the "YIPS", you got yourself way too worked up over your stance and shot. You got to learn to relax, make like Linus from Peanuts and carry your putter around with you for a week. You should be able to hold your club with four fingers, thumb and forefinger on each hand. If you can do that you'll give your muscles a chance to relax, and your shots will seem like fun. Again its just my opinion. 

Del


----------



## marron (Apr 9, 2007)

Cheers for the replies all:thumbsup:


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Try lining up without looking at your feet. Look at the target until you feel comfortable. The eyes can sometimes play tricks on you, makes you second guess yourself. If you watch pros, you don't see any of them checking their feet, shoulders, hips, etc. They step up, look at the target, get lined up, and swing.


----------



## madaboutgolf200 (Apr 18, 2007)

-the grip i find most confortable know after my lessons interlocking the index fnger and little finger (it what ever feels best for you) 

and to get the correct distance from the ball stand straight feet shoulder width apart with you ares straight out in front of you then bend at the hips NOT the back till the club touches the floor then bend the knees and the you should be at the right distance from the ball


----------

